# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  LIAT to commence scheduled services to Canouan

## johnday

Click on the link below to read the Liat press release.
JCD
http://www.pr-inside.com/liat-to-com...o-r1300950.htm

----------

